# Beginning Gcb At Ballarat



## levin_ae92 (7/2/10)

Hi All,

after much deliberation, and being knocked back for a phd scholarship, ive decided to do the graduate certificate of brewing, and hopefully make my way into the brewing industry in the next few years.

Is anyone else starting it this year? I cant wait to get my first readings!!

I already have a BSc in Chemistry, which was what led me to be able to do the course.

Cheers, Colby


----------



## Kleiny (13/2/10)

levin_ae92 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> after much deliberation, and being knocked back for a phd scholarship, ive decided to do the graduate certificate of brewing, and hopefully make my way into the brewing industry in the next few years.
> 
> ...



Colby

Just finished the workshop week at Ballarat uni Pete and Bradford and Frank are great blokes. And great teachers, you are looking forward to a good 2 years and some fun times.

Send me a PM if you need a hand with anything

There are a few others on here in the same year as me and previous years

Kleiny


----------



## levin_ae92 (14/2/10)

Hi Kleiny,

How many topics have you completed? The first three? Im really looking forward to just getting into it!!! 

I've met Frank once before when he came up to Adelaide for a conference, and I agree he's a great guy.

Thanks for the offer of assistance, I'll definitely take you up on it if i get stuck, and I certainly think ill be on the forums alot more too!

Cheers, Colby


----------



## Kleiny (5/3/10)

No only the first two units, the next two are this year.

Good luck and be prepared to shell out on a couple of books, theres a book lace in the UK that is cheap and has free postage. I will try and find the name if you dont already know about it.

Kleiny


----------



## kevin_smevin (4/4/10)

Kleiny said:


> No only the first two units, the next two are this year.
> 
> Good luck and be prepared to shell out on a couple of books, theres a book lace in the UK that is cheap and has free postage. I will try and find the name if you dont already know about it.
> 
> Kleiny



book depository is the book site i think your after


----------

